# The Camera Just Loves Kristy - By TheOwl (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG)



## TheOwl (Mar 24, 2010)

_~BBW, ~Eating, ~MWG_ - Kristy finds that the camera does not lie.

*The Camera Just Loves Kristy
by TheOwl​*
*Part 1 - A year in pictures*


Kristy Wright and four of her best friends had been in the bar for several hours on a decidedly ordinary Friday night. People as they often do talked about the week they had just had at work, the people who had got on their nerves and plenty of other stuff as well.

“You have met Nicola right? That works at my office. Can you believe this week I found out she has her own modeling website,” Brian said.

“Nicola, you mean the girl whose nose looks like it’s been bashed with a brick,” Alice replied.

“The one and the same, an you believe it and she actually has people pay to look at it.”

“No way, you know what, Kristy, you should do one. You’re certainly far better looking than Nicola and well, you have plenty of spare time and we all know you like a show off.”

“No, I couldn’t, could I?”

“Why not?”

“I guess I could, but I’d only do it if Ben over there agrees to do the pictures, and first I need to lose this twenty extra pounds that I have needed to lose, like, since for ever.”

“I am game I have been meaning to start up my photography again, I did it at college but since I started working in that damned office I never seem to take pictures of anything anymore.” Ben, Alice’s boyfriend said.

“Well I guess it’s just this then I have to get rid of,” patting her small little tummy.

“Great now that’s decided, whose round is it next,” Brian said.

And so more drinks were brought and the conversation moved on to more diverse topics, until the night came to an end and they all made there ways home.

XXXXX

The following morning Kristy awoke, her head feeling a little tender from the night before. Out of her bed and into the bathroom the conversation of the night before came back to her about modeling. She thought to her self again, was this really a good thing to do, but could think of no reasons why not, so she started to think about what she needed to do. 


Of course the main thing, was to lose those extra pounds, so she moved away from the sink she was in front of and grabbed the scales that were stashed in a cupboard in the corner of the room. She set them out in the middle of the room and hopped on to see what the number actually was at the moment. The scale, after seeming to take an age to decide, flashed back that she weighed one hundred and thirty six pounds. 

_Well_, she thought, _one twenty should be fine for my five foot seven body, so I guess I need to drop sixteen._

So over the next few weeks she started to prepare all the things she needed to do for the site. She found a website that took a cut of your membership fees, but in return did all the advertising and setting up for you and she decided that sounded like the best way to do it, seeing as she knew nothing about it. She also found a place where you could buy outfits cheaply to use in her site, for if she decided to do novelty sets. 

Then came the much harder job of losing the weight, she started hitting the gym everyday for a couple of hours and enforced a strict calorie controlled diet on her self. Kristy was never a fan of the gym and did quite like her food, so the weight loss proved to be hard. Seven weeks later though she stepped on the bathroom scale again and it flashed one hundred and twenty back at her and she was ready to start modeling.

XXXXX

Kristy had a restless night’s sleep. She had arranged with Ben to do her first few sets for her site tonight. She was apprehensive about whether she was really doing the right thing and the nerves were starting to get to her. Coming back from the gym in the morning she still had hours before they were going to get started and nothing to do for the afternoon. As she drove back from the gym she kept seeing restaurants and considered popping in on the way to kill some time, but reasoning that would cancel out the workout, so she resisted. 

Back at home she fixed herself up a chicken salad, treating herself by using the nicer, but not low fat dressing. It left her still feeling hungry, but she was determined not to pig out on the day of her first set, having worked so hard to lose the weight. 

As the nerves built as the afternoon progressed she found she caved by three o’clock. Looking what she could find in the kitchen to eat. She raided the cupboards, but because of her diet, there were no fatty foods in there. Therefore she ended up just having an apple, which left her happy, she had not cheated, but she saddened as it did not exactly thrill her.

You would have thought that the boyfriend of your best friend seeing you naked would be something to worry about, but that was not it for Kristy. This is because ever the one for trying new things had agreed to a ménage à trois, with Alice and Ben. No, for some reason she was more worried about what people she had never even met before were going to think when they saw her pictures.

Ben arrived about seven to do the shoot and went to one of Kristy’s spare rooms that they had set up to use as a studio already. Ben noticed that no expense had been spared to get the room ready, but then he expected that from Kristy, who after her father died had inherited a share in a rather large fortune when his accounting practice was sold off. She clearly was not afraid to spend the money, but then it seemed she did not have to, as Alice had told him she probably had enough that she would not have to work, if she did not want to ever in her life and since finishing university a few months before she hadn&#8216;t found anything yet at least. 

While Kristy went to finish changing and getting ready Ben set up his camera and got the lighting in the room right. When Kristy came in Ben could see that she was clearly a bit nervous, which he thought was odd for her. As he was taking the first few shots she seemed slightly awkward in front of the camera, as she seemed to be thinking too hard about getting the poses right.

Once she relaxed she was a natural in front of the camera that Ben had been sure she was going to be. By the end of the session they had done the first five picture sets to put up on the site, as they reviewed the pictures afterward both were happy with the results. Kristy thought she looked great having lost the weight. And although a perfectionist, Ben was pleased with the first photography he had done in a while.

_



Welcome Kristy,

I saw your preview pictures on your site and just could not help myself; I went straight in and joined the site. I would normally wait until someone has done more sets before I would sign up, but I just needed to see more of you both in and then out of that red dress in your second set.

Your big brown eyes seemed to be staring straight at me and that body, oh boy, oh boy. 

Cannot wait for the next set,

NickQ

Click to expand...

_
XXXXX

With the loss of the weight and the compliments Kristy was getting from her first few sets Kristy began to relax her control over staying thin. Reasoning that she was happy with her weight now and so it was just about maintaining, not losing anymore. So she cut back a little at the gym and started to let a few treats return to her diet, she had been denying herself of for a while. It really was not a massive change; just occasionally if she fancied a piece of cake she would have it.

Now Ben prided himself on being observant, that being part of the reason why he made such a good photographer. Well he started to notice that Kristy was starting to put back on the weight she had lost even from the point when they came to do their second batch of sets for the site. Then nine weeks after the first set they were back doing yet more content for the site and he, at a guess, would say it was close now to ten pounds extra from the first.

With a bit of work though, on getting the right angles and taking from the right perspectives Ben was pleased to see that in the pictures at least you could not really tell that Kristy was any bigger than she had been in her first photo shoot. This however would not be an option if she continued to get bigger; there is only so much you could do. 

XXXXX

Although until she started her site Kristy always considered herself to be twenty pounds overweight, she always had a steely determination that she would not follow in her mothers footsteps. Now as long as she could remember, Kristy remembered her mother as being plump, but in the last eight years since Kristy’s father had died she had gotten huge. Whenever she was around her two daughters she seemed to try and fatten them up as well.

Rebecca seemed to be following in her mothers footsteps. Over the last couple of years she had started to really pack on some weight. Rebecca was a couple of years older than Kristy and got married three years before. At that time she was only slightly heavier than her sister, but as soon as she got that ring on her finger, she had started to fill out. Now sporting quite a sizable belly, she was edging close to the two hundred pound mark.

Kristy had managed to avoid the annual trip away her mother liked to organize, because she was doing her finals at university last year. This year however even if she was twenty three, she was not given the choice if she wanted to come or not. She&#8216;d missed last year so there was no way she could miss this one. She knew from past experience it would be a weight gain minefield. It was a cruise of the Caribbean and she knew cruise ships always had food everywhere.

Meeting up at the airport it did not take long for Sylvia, Kristy’s mother, to mention her weight. Through security with plenty of time they found themselves in a restaurant to kill some time before the flight.

“No, I’ll just have a coffee, thanks,” Kristy said as her mother asked people what they wanted.

“Kristy, look at you, your wasting away girl, weren’t you thin enough already, I can’t believe you have actually lost weight, it’s not good for you to be that thin. You really should have something, you know what airlines food is like. Best to get something good now.”

“Alright I guess I could get the mozzarella and Parma ham ciabatta.”

“That’s more like it.”

Once on the cruise liner Kristy found she spent a lot of time with her mother as Rebecca and her husband Mark tended to spend plenty of time by themselves. This meant Kristy got a lot of her mother trying to push food in her direction, which she had to try and stop herself from eating. What she did eat was really good food and she found it hard not to have more when her mother was constantly prompting her. For the first couple of days her resolve remained strong and she kept her portion sizes in check and avoided the higher fat items. 

Lunch however on the third day things changed, as she entered the restaurant she saw someone eating Thai green curry, one of her favorite foods and as she got to the counter she could not help but get herself a big portion, as it was with sticky rice. As the first bite went into her mouth she was impressed at all the tastes in her mouth, it was a struggle, but bite by bite she managed to finish it all. So stuffed she had to spend the afternoon just lounging in the sun on the deck of the liner.

Having made such of a pig of herself at lunch she resolved to just have a snack for dinner, in the line, she put a small portion of paella from the pot onto her plate

“Is that all your having dear?”

“I had a big lunch.”

“Nonsense, here have this,” placing some beef stir fry onto Kristy’s plate.

“Mom,” but she could hardly put the food back once it was on her plate, so she took it back to there table. 

She decided she would just have a bit and leave the rest, but once she started eating she found herself surprisingly hungrier than she would have expected, after what she had at lunch. This combined with how good the food was meant that it quickly started to disappear from her plate. It was only the last third of her plate that started to be a bit of a struggle, but as she had already got through so much she reasoned that she may as well finish it off. 

Her mother had got up from the table to go and get them a coffee after the meal. When she came back Kristy noticed that Sylvia also had something else on the tray she was carrying. 

“Mum, you can’t be seriously thinking I am going to eat that.”

“You know Kristy, a nice little desert really helps complete a great meal and doesn’t this chocolate pie look good?”

The truth was it did look good and Kristy really wanted to try it, but she was full and she just thought of all the calories and fat that must be in it. So as her mum tucked into hers Kristy stuck to her coffee, she could not tell whether her mum was doing it to entice her daughter to eat it or not, but by sounds coming out of her mouth and expressions on her face she seemed to be showing how magnificent it was. As she looked on she finally gave way and gave it a try and found it to be every bit as delicious as her mother seemed to indicate it to be, and a second then third bite soon followed the first. Before she knew it, stuffed or not the pie was soon a thing of the past. She was annoyed with herself, but it really was good.

As she lay uncomfortably in her bed that night, with all the food in her tummy she decided that, for the next two and a half weeks she would let her appetite take her where it wanted and worry about it when she got back. What, she thought, is the worst that could happen? A few extra pounds, that she could diet way quickly enough back at home, so why, when the food here was so good, not enjoy it.

With her new attitude she found things much easier, as she did not have her mother constantly getting at her to eat something. Therefore she could enjoy the islands, where the cruise stopped, more than she would have otherwise. It was also great to try a lot of things she would normally miss out on because they were too high in fat or calories. 

It was not till the end of the third week that Kristy started to notice the side effects of her new diet. Kristy decided rather than the loose fitting dresses and skirts she had tended to wear, when not just in her bikini, she would wear her favorite jeans to dinner. They went on not too badly until it came to trying to button them up. She ended up having to really breathe in to get them to fasten and as she breathed out again could feel her tummy pressing against it. It was then she realized that it was more than just a few pounds she had put on over the last couple of weeks. Seeing as there was only a couple of days left however she decided not to cut back on what she ate, however, as there was no point now.

Having already had a chicken breast stuffed with cheese and ham, served with potato pancakes for a main meal, she could not resist going back to the counter to get some desert, even if her jeans were feeling even tighter. As she worked her way through her big bowl of apple pie and custard, she decided that enough was enough and undid her jeans a little to relieve the pressure, so she could carry on and finish her tasty pudding. On her way back to her room she decided to leave the button to her jeans open as it seemed too hard and who would really care anyway.

XXXXX

The day after getting back from her holiday, having been away for three weeks, she had to do some new photos. Looking her up and down as he first arrived at Kristy’s house Ben could tell it was more than just a few pounds she had put on now. Now he might be able to hide a few, but this would be a different story. He saw that her midriff was hanging on the top of her jeans.

Until now Kristy had stuck in her sets to wearing clothes that she had in her own wardrobe. She had people requesting a variety of different things that she should wear instead, some she would never do, but there was some that kind of appealed to her. The first one she choose to do was a set in a nurses outfit, as she has seen a good one in the costume hire shop, she’d found.

When she was getting prepared to do the set as she put the dress on, she realized it was not by any means a perfect fit. It really was a tight squeeze to get on and fasten up and felt like if she moved to suddenly it was in danger of ripping. It did manage to stay in one piece while they did the set, but looking at it afterwards Kristy vowed she was going to have to lose the holiday weight and fast.

_



To Kristy

I have been a member of your site since it started, but I feel I probably will not be for much longer. I could not fail to notice that during your last 10 or so posts you have started to put on a little weight, and I do not want to be looking at just another fat girl.

In set 24, where you wear what should be a very sexy nurse’s outfit, but instead it is so tight it almost looks painted on. It really is not a good look and I can assure you I and a lot of like minded members will leave if you do not lose the flab.

A disgruntled

Saturn_100

Click to expand...

_
Although Kristy never did the site for the money, she worried over the number of members of her site, as she started to see them decline. It was saying to her that she was not as good looking anymore, since she had put on a bit of weight. That was only made worse by some of the comments she was receiving from members as well. Therefore as much as she hated the idea Kristy resolved to start dieting again, then maybe things would improve again.

So it was to be a new day and a new start for Kristy, she had set her alarm the day before for six o’clock and after a bit of a struggle made it out of bed by quarter past. The she got ready to go out straight to the gym, missing breakfast in the process in the hurry to get started. She found once she had not been going a while it was incredible how much harder it was than when she had started her site just fourteen weeks ago. She did, however, battle through the pain barrier and completed a couple of hours workout, albeit perhaps without the intensity than she previously showed. 

Once she was showered and changed she came out of the gym. Her stomach gave out an almighty grumble. On the way home she passed the same array of restaurants she did on the first day she did a photo set. This time however she found herself pulling into the car park of one of the restaurants rather than continuing home. It was still reasonably early so she decided to get herself some breakfast. Looking at the menu there were not many options. It was either an omelet or a full English breakfast, feeling bad about being here anyway she opted for a ham and mushroom omelet, as at least it was the lesser of two evils.

Ben got what Kristy was trying to do by doing a set of her at the gym, but he felt it was probably going to be a mistake. Particularly when he saw her fitted out in her sweatpants that actually cut into her now fleshy middle. It just highlighted how much heavier she was starting to get and he was not sure that was what people would want to see. She, however, had arranged with the owner of her gym to take some photos there after the gym closed one night, so he would just try and make them look as good as he could.

_



Kristy,

I'm sad to say that I'll be withdrawing my membership from your site. You've been getting way too fat. At first, it was alright cause your tits were getting bigger, but then you just kept on eating and didn't bother even trying to lose the weight. If it weren't for that photoset in a gym, I'd be hard pressed to say you even knew what one was. I just can't afford to waste my time and money to see a fat ass spiral out of control. Drop the pounds, cow, and your membership will start increasing, instead of your waistline.

Disgusted,

Boobluver00

Click to expand...

_
XXXXX

Kristy sat at her computer checking her emails and other stuff when she decided she might as well check on her site as well. She had received a couple of comments, both negative in their feedback on the pictures, which left her a little glum. Then she flicked on to the membership numbers and much to her surprise she noticed that they had started to increase again. She was quite perplexed at why it had changed, but with no answer forthcoming, she moved on to playing some online poker.

_



Kristy

When you started out not to long ago, I was idly looking around for something to amuse myself. Nice girl, I thought, but nothing original that thousands aren't doing already, move on.

However, your sudden "Growth" has intrigued me. It is certainly something original in the repetitive rubbish that is the internet. There could be some success into this venture, and I wish you all the best in future endeavors.

Yours

Mach1av3ll3

Click to expand...

_
Over the next few weeks the numbers continued to rise steadily until they actually passed there previous peak and the comments she was getting began to be more mixed. For everyone she got that said she was too fat she got one that said the weight really suited her. She was not convinced, but she did start to feel at least a little better about things, with some positive responses.

Although she still wanted ideally to lose some weight, instead it just kind of leveled out for a while. She made it to the gym occasionally, and she watched to make sure she did not eat excessively but allowed her self at least a treat a day of some variety, be it a doughnut, muffin, cookie or something else.

XXXXX

Having been doing pictures together now for nine months the two of them were starting to instinctively know just what the other expected them to do at any given time. This being the case the mind could often wander during a shoot as they were on autopilot.

“Earth to Ben, earth to Ben, come in Ben.”

“What?”

“You seemed to have stopped taking pictures and just staring at me instead.”

“Oh sorry, I…I”

“Arrrr, so you liked what you were looking at, did you?”

“Well I am only human. I just wish Alice had curves like you sometimes. Now where were we, let get back to this.”


She could not really fathom why, but Kristy found herself easing the restraint she had been putting on herself. Not massively but enough to have an effect. As a result the inevitable happened and she started to put on weight again, she found that even the largest of clothes in her wardrobe were starting to get tight on her.

She knew that if she stepped on it she was not going to be pleased with what she saw, so over the last few weeks Kristy had steered well clear of her bathroom scales. This morning however she was feeling braver and decided that she was not just going to ignore it, she was going to confront it and that meant taking the step. As confident as she had been as she got up it still scared her slightly to take that final step, but she did it and eventually it flashed to say one hundred and fifty-one pounds, her highest ever weight. She had hovered in the one forties sometimes before, but this was the first time ever to have slipped into the fifties. She knew it was coming, but she still felt it as a blow to see she had gotten that big, she knew that she should diet, but she could not inspire herself into doing anything about it.

So instead over the next three months rather than sliming down from her new highest weight she instead kept on sending it higher. She found that now nothing she owned fit properly and bit the bullet and went out and brought herself some larger clothes. 

To mark the first anniversary of doing her site Kristy decided to do two sets, the first was a compilation of the best pictures from the last year. As she went through the photos she could not help but be amazed by the change in her appearance during just twelve months. Gone was the thin and toned woman in her first set that gradually turned into the slightly plump looking woman by the last. She could not help but be disappointed by the fact she had put on so much weight in just a year. She did not think she looked bad, in fact she looked at some of the later sets and actually thought she looked quite good. One hundred and sixty pounds was a lot and she was more worried that it may be the start of a trend and that was something she really did not want.

For the second set she wore a blue and white lace teddy with matching g string and stockings, she went out and bought especially for doing the set. Looking at her reflection in the bedroom mirror as she got ready she thought she looked really hot and thought this would be a great set.

_



Hi Kristy

I cannot believe it has already been a year that I have been seeing your beautiful pictures for. Looking at that compilation, just reminded me how many great sets you have done in such a short space of time. Your breasts in that teddy, I just wanted to put my hands through my monitor and reach out and touch them, oh yeah.

Hope for many more great years,

WelshWonder

Click to expand...

_


----------



## TheOwl (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to thank all those who contributed members comments to add to this story.

Vader7476 for Boobluver00 
IrishBard for Mach1av3ll3


I also have a couple of other comments to add to future parts, if you fancy adding a comment to include in the story please read on.

I need more comments from fictitious members of there views on the recent posts, outfits she wears, her current look and of course her weight gain and anything else you can think of, at different times during her time on the web. 

It would be good to have both members pleased and unhappy, with the changes in her appearance over the next six years, she is on the site for. Could sign favourable posts off with your name and make one up for the negative ones.

Details:

Name: Kristy Wright 
Age: 24  30
Weight: 160  310lbs, 72  141 Kg 
Height: 5 foot 7 inches, 170cm
Eye colour: Brown 
Hair colour: Light brown (Can dye)
Hair Length: Shoulder (Can vary)
Skin colour: White
Body Shape: Weight evenly distributed.

Ideally each post should be around 75 to 150 words, could post in this thread or send me in a private message.


----------



## Lou Grant (Mar 25, 2010)

Bump after edit.


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 25, 2010)

You're quite welcome! Wow, and a link to my site, haha, plugs rule!




I like it so far man, keep it up, and more Jenna chapters too! Hahaha.


----------



## billedmeup (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this was posted a while ago, but I just read it for the first time. I really liked it, very well done, lots of detail but not extraneous stuff. Plus, I like the idea of people gaining on cruises so I was real happy to get to that part.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 17, 2010)

this may be the story of curvydreamer.de


----------

